# [App][2.2+] CloudSend v1.3.2 - Send more with SMS



## AMP Element (Aug 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ampelement.cloudsend
*Problem*
Need a convenient way to send a file to someone?
Tired of sending files using clunky and slow methods like email?
Sick of dealing with MMS's max image/video size and the inability to send other file types?
*Solution*

CloudSend solves a problem that I have been facing for ages:


> It allows you to send ANY file over SMS!


CloudSend integrates with your personal Dropbox to make the prossess of uploading files and sharing there public links seamless and easy!

*How CloudSend Works:*

1.) CloudSend authorizes with Dropbox
2.) CloudSend begins uploading any file you share from the gallery or a file manager
3.) CloudSend shows upload progress in the Notification Bar
4.) When CloudSend finishes uploading, it shows a Notification titled "Click to Send SMS"
5.) Clicking this Notification will open your messaging app and put the File's Name and File's URL in the messages body
6.) Recepients of this link will be taken to the File's Dropbox Page where they can view or download the file for themselves

CloudSend makes sending files quick and easy, start using CloudSend to make your life easier _today_!

*Download*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ampelement.cloudsend

*Updates*

****** v 1.3.2 ******

_Improved:_​
*GS3 Bug Fixed!*
Improved Tutorial Screen UI
Better Authorization Handling
****** v 1.3.0 ******

_Improved:_​
Fancy new Tutorial screen
Authorization handling
Send Notification's are now persistent when clicked on (send the same link multiple times)
_Added:_​
Localytics analytics collector
_*-----All data is anonymous-----*_​
_Data Collected:_​
Upload Time
Rough file size
Success or Failure
File Type
Time taken to authorize
****** v 1.2.0 ******

_Added:_​
Handling of connectivity changes
Better JellyBean notifications
Improved version specific icons
_Fixed:_​
Share Link menu
FC on certain file uploads!
Thumbnail errors
****** v 1.1.5 ******

Ugh Oh, last version broke ICS support. So, here's the fix!​
ICS bugfix
****** v 1.1.0 ******

_Added:_​
Fancy JellyBean Notification Actions
Spiffy Android Version specific notification icons
Ability to send File Link using any app!
****** v 1.0.0 ******
First Release, baby!


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks sweet! Would love to try it oit, but not a Dropbox user. Any chance of adding Google Drive support?


----------

